
LocalBunny Gives Businesses Custom Twitter Bots - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/22/localbunny-gives-businesses-custom-twitter-bots-but-it-longs-for-old-replies-system/
======
ErrantX
A nice idea.

However 2 issues. Firstly I would have added in a "see tweets like a ticket
system" interface. That would rock (they might have it - I havent seen) EDIT:
no they dont, the site is poor too I see as well :(

Secondly the name. Local Bunny? Huh? It sounds like a dating service for
Playboy readers.

